# Im Nordforum...



## RobBj123 (5. November 2001)

... is ja echt super viel los im Moment. Habt ihr euch alle versteckt oder seit in den Süden ausgewandert? Gibts nicht mal wieder ne gemeinsame Tour durch den Deister? Naja, so schnell wird das bei mir auch nicht, könnte mehr so ne Weihnachtstour werden *optimistischsei*, aber das wär doch auch was.

ciao
Robert


----------



## Rabbit (6. November 2001)

Hi Robert!

Hast schon recht, die Jahreszeit trägt seinen Teil dazu bei, daß hier kaum noch was los ist.
Lange schon keine Tourankündigung mehr (wer fährt auch schon gerne bei so einem Wetter?) ...

Aber ohne zuviel verraten zu wollen könnte es mit einer Deister-Christmas-Tour durchaus klappen!!!

Allerdings wird es hierbei verschärfte Teilnahmebedingungen geben:

1. Jeder Teilnehmer hat eine von diesen zu Weihnachten käuflichen roten Weihnachstmützen auf dem Helm zu tragen!

2. Bei jedem Anstieg haben die Teilnehmer im lauten Chor das Lied "jingle Bells, jingle Bells ..." anzustimmen.
Der erste Anstieg hoch zur Kreuzbuche dient dabei als Chorprobe!

3. Zur großen Rast am Nordmannsturm hat jeder Teilnehmer nicht weniger als 0,5 ltr. Christkindl's Weihnachstpunsch zu konsumieren.

4. Camelbags dürfen zu dieser Tour nur mit Glühwein gefüllt werden (viel Spaß beim reinigen  ).

5. Powerriegel sind nicht zugelassen. Stattdessen darf man das Rucksäckle mit Lebkuchen und Zimtsternen füllen!

Wer weitere konstruktive Teilnahmebedingungen beitragen kann, immer her damit.

Achso, Geschenke sind natürlich vor der Tour bei mir abzugeben 

Weihnachtsvorfreudige Grüsse,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (6. November 2001)

An genauso eine Tour dachte ich. Schön heißen Kakao mit Rum aufladen, Lebkuchen etc. in den Rucksack und ne richtig gemütliche Tour. Das muss ja schließlich auch mal sein. Und wie schnell wir dann die Downhills runterdüsen werden.... 

Merry X-Max
Robert


----------



## Arthur Dent (7. November 2001)

auf den Downhills solltet ihr aber noch "stille Nacht, heilige Nacht" oder "es ist ein Ross entsprungen" intonieren und zum Abschluss der Tour das Krippenspiel inszenieren.

gesegnete Feier!


----------



## Rabbit (7. November 2001)

Super Idee Arthur!

Also "Stille Nacht" werden wir in's Programm nehmem, für den Fall, daß uns die Dunkelheit überrascht.
"es ist ein Ross entsprungen", wenn uns ein Teilnehmer abhanden gekommen ist. Dies dann allerdings in Chanon (schreibt man das so?) damit dieser uns besser wiederfindet 

Für die Inszenierung des Krippenspiel's habe ich mich schon mal nach Requisiten umgeschaut und bei Burger King 3 von den Pappkronen organisiert!
Die Auslosung der Rollen für die heiligen drei Könige erfolgt unter notarieller Aufsicht direkt vor der Tour


----------



## RobBj123 (7. November 2001)

Und mit Kerzenbeleuchtung das ganze  ???


----------



## Asterix (7. November 2001)

das ist eine geile sache da bin ich dabei muß nur was zum übernachten finden


----------



## RobBj123 (7. November 2001)

... wir fahren im Deister, oder? Das ist ja wohl zentraler als Hamburg  Obwohl ich noch nie in Hamburg biken war....
Dann is das für Asterix auch nicht so das Übernachtungsproblem (und für mich auch nicht).


----------



## Rabbit (8. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *... wir fahren im Deister, oder? Das ist ja wohl zentraler als Hamburg  Obwohl ich noch nie in Hamburg biken war....
> Dann is das für Asterix auch nicht so das Übernachtungsproblem (und für mich auch nicht). *


Zentraler? Das ist sehr relativ! Von meinem Standpunkt aus betrachtet ist Hamburg der Mittelpunkt der Erde  

Nein, aber Deister wäre schon richtig! Habe gehört, da kann man auch in der kalten Jahreszeit prima Einkehren, weil die Wirtshäuser auf'm Kamm ganzjährig geöffnet sind


----------



## Arthur Dent (9. November 2001)

wenn Ihr das wirklich so tut, muss ich ja glatt dabeisein, da lohnt sich auch die weite Anreise, ich werd das Thema also weiter beobachten!

Aber erstmal putzt eure Bike-Schuhe für den Nikolaus!


----------



## Hattrick (9. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Arthur Dent _
> *wenn Ihr das wirklich so tut, muss ich ja glatt dabeisein, da lohnt sich auch die weite Anreise, ich werd das Thema also weiter beobachten!
> 
> Aber erstmal putzt eure Bike-Schuhe für den Nikolaus! *



Da ich gerade in meinem Gartenhaus eine Heizung eingebaut habe, stehen ca. 2 Schlafplätze für alle Fälle bereit.

Zur Zeit kann man leider nur "befestigte" Wege befahren. Die Singletrails sind nur eingeschränkt begehbar. Mit dem Bike taucht man zurzeit gelegentlich und unverhofft in den Boden ...

Sowie das Wetter, die Trails und der Schnee es zulassen werde ich mich melden. PAN - Hast Du die neuen Routen erkundet ?

Gefahren wird im roten Outfit incl. Glühwein - Nase ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asterix (11. November 2001)

ich habe meine kumpels mit den ich fahre auch besheit gesagt und sind auch dabei das wird eine riesige sache


----------



## foxi (11. November 2001)

Hi Leuts
hört sich ja echt lecker an ! .....und mir gehts schon wieder besser sitze schon wieder aufm hobel und drehe meine Runden sieht gut aus . könnt also warscheinlich mit dabei sein.
hat jemand schon an einen  Termin für die Tour gedacht, Denke der Tourenguide sollte ihn machen  
Also wer-was-wo-wann ???


----------



## C0dy (12. November 2001)

Moin!

Na ja, wenn der Chucky bis dahin sein Knie in den Griff bekommen hat und mich dann mitnimmt, wäre ich sicher dabei. Klingt übelst nach Spass. Muss mir nur noch eine rote Weihnachtsmann Nikolaus und annere Consorten Mütze besorgen.  

@ Rabbit: Deine Pics von der Tour sind echt gut geworden. Wollt ich nach einiger Zeit auch einfach nurmal angemerkt haben  

Na dann bis dann, C0dy


----------

